# New Member Just Saying Hi



## Kevin1234 (Jul 30, 2014)

We just purchased our 323BH after several months of trailer shopping. We're very happy we went with the outback. After spending several evenings searching the internet for trailer do-das I found the Outbackers forum and thought everyone had some great advice to offer so... Hello. I look forward to getting to know everybody and picking your brains in the future


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Great bunch of folks here. Very informative group. Glad you found us.


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin. 
You will find a lot of good advice here.
Many people always willing to help.
Enjoy the new TT.


----------



## bld (Jan 19, 2014)

I, too, am a new owner of a Keystone and have been perusing this site for all the information that the veteran owners can bestow on us newbies.
Thanks to all of you; I am keeping a list of what to do and buy for my 312BH before taking off this winter from NH to the south, ending up in Texas.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome!!

Congrats on the new Outback. You will LOVE it.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Welcome from British Columbia.A very informative site.


----------

